# C1 rated Bitch?



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

My breeder purchased a bitch (GSD) from Germany a few years ago, and when we were going through her paperwork (long story) we found she had a "C1" rating. I have no clue what this is, and cannot find it. The breeder called the person she purchased the dog from, and they said this was "the highest breeding rating" a bitch could get? She had a bad connection and couldn't ask WHAT it was.
Do any of you have a C1 rated dog, or can explain to me what this is and what it mean?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

There are A,B,C,D and E classifications. A is the best and E is hypdysplya optima forma.
There is also an underrating in 1and 2, 1 is better than 2. C1 isn´t breeding stock in my opinon and the dog will have (some) pain and probrably some athrose later on in life.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

This dog is a retired breeding bitch. She's a pet for the breeder's husband.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> My breeder purchased a bitch (GSD) from Germany a few years ago, and when we were going through her paperwork (long story) we found she had a "C1" rating. I have no clue what this is, and cannot find it. The breeder called the person she purchased the dog from, and they said this was "the highest breeding rating" a bitch could get? She had a bad connection and couldn't ask WHAT it was.
> Do any of you have a C1 rated dog, or can explain to me what this is and what it mean?


I agree with Selena -- the only time I've ever seen the letter and number combo is in accordance with a hip rating.

A breed survery is a koerklasse, abbreviated KK on the papers. The dog has to be either KK1, or KK2. There aren't any other ratings given.

Perhaps the breeder mistook "C" for "K"? 

Where on teh papers is this listed? Under her name? Are there any other letter/number combos like that?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

No, there are "C" ratings, too. Selena is right.

http://www.liberatoreshepherds.com/pedigree_terms.htm


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

The breeder bought her from her original owner/breeder in Germany, and the dog wasn't FCI reg., maybe the guy accidently said C instead of K, because I know she specifically said that this was a breeding cert. Also, the dog was ofa'd and she got a "Good" so I don't think she's dysplastic. Plus, the dog is 6-7 yrs old, and not in pain/limping. Oh well, she's retired!
She also got another bitch with an A1 stamp from the same breeder. German show lines on one side, and straight working lines on the other.
"Shelby von Hill" on Pedigree Database.


----------

